# Expressing before cesarean?



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi,

Hope this isn't too daft a question, but am due to have twins by c-section next week and was hoping to breast feed them. I've heard that labour tells your body to start producing milk, but a c-section doesn't, so was wondering if I should try to express with my pump a day or so before, just to get things moving so that the twins can feed as soon as they're out.

Thanks for your advice,
F x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It won't do any harm, if that's what you feel you want to do, but your body does produce colostrum (the initial milk that your baby needs) after a section.  When your uterus begins to contract down, as itwill after a section, and your babies start to suckle, your body will release the hormones necessary for producing breast milk..  It is occasionally a bitmore dificult to feed during the first 24 hours, because of the position you are in following surgery, but it shouldn't make any other biological differences.  Ask yourmidwife for skin to skin contact as soon as you can, to help establish bonding and feeding

emilycaitlin xx


----------

